# Our Water Loving German Shepherd Dog



## Vintage RV Adventures (Sep 11, 2021)

Our pet who cannot be without us, and probably vice versa :smile2: She loves the water, and so we cannot wait to get away to some places such as beaches and river sides when we get the RV completed next year. She has just turned one year of age this week.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

What a lovely dog! I love the breed and have had several but had to give up on them because of all their health problems  She looks to have a nice level top line. I pounce on any I see with a good top line to ask where they got their dog. Where did you get yours?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I’ve owned 5 GSD's and never used a harness or flexi lead on any dog I have owned. She is beautiful and one of the most intelligent breeds, my advise would be to train her on an ordinary lead to walk by your side. Unfortunately I’m too old to own another now, but they are one of my favorite breed of 🐕


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Harnesses are recommended over here for every dog now Jan. They are considered kinder. Of course, you still have to train them to walk beside you. Could be a disaster otherwise  If they are a bit strong they recommend a double link harness where you attach the lead to the centre of the chest and to the one on the back. This prevents the dog from leaning into the harness too much. Like all pieces of equipment they are only as good as the user but, on balance, the dog is less likely to get neck and spine issues.


----------



## Vintage RV Adventures (Sep 11, 2021)

patp said:


> What a lovely dog! I love the breed and have had several but had to give up on them because of all their health problems  She looks to have a nice level top line. I pounce on any I see with a good top line to ask where they got their dog. Where did you get yours?


This is my third. The last two lived to 11 and 12 years of age, and neither had any medical problems. All 3 came from private homes, from parents that we knew for sure had not been over bred. Maybe that was the key.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Perhaps that's the route I need to go down They are not a popular breed around here. All gundogs and terriers. If you hear of any then do let me know. Not for a few years though


----------

